# Offsite Digital Storage?



## casey1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

I need some help in determining which internet storage site to use. I work for a company that has thousands of pictures that need to be accessed regularly. We want to store these pictures in an off site internet storage location that is easily accessed and searchable. Does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Wrong forum.

Anyhow no, go buy a server and store them onsite.


----------

